# DHA printed CSV sticker wrongly



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

My friend's CSV was wrongly printed such that half of the bar code number is missing from the sticker.

He went to VFS and they said they cannot do anything about it. DHA is not responding and the company he is working with want to the full bar code.

To be clear, the numbers printed under the bar code has been slashed in half horizontally!

Can someone please advise?


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

This should be something that VFS should be able to easily handle. I presume all they need is to take the sticker and return it to DHA for amendment.

Failing which then the Department of Home Affairs should not be in a position to decline to assist with.


----------

